# Grand jury reaches decision in case of Ferguson officer



## SFW (Nov 24, 2014)

ruh oh 

Hope you have ammo....

http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...48e7e4-71d7-11e4-893f-86bd390a3340_story.html


----------



## MI1972 (Nov 24, 2014)

Gonna be good tv watching tonight!


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 24, 2014)

interesting how many people dont have work tomorrow


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 24, 2014)

Wonder if Ferguson will still be there tomorrow morning.


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2014)

No Indictment.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/11/24/ferguson-grand-jury-deliberations/19474907/


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## colochine (Nov 24, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> Wonder if Ferguson will still be there tomorrow morning.



I hope not...


----------



## maniclion (Nov 25, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> interesting how many people dont have work tomorrow



They burned down all of their workplaces....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 25, 2014)

you mean the social services offices?


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 25, 2014)

Lazy uneducated bastards


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 25, 2014)

maniclion said:


> They burned down all of their workplaces....



implying..


----------



## sneedham (Nov 27, 2014)

Not starting shit but the media has a lot to do with it......RATINGS!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Nov 28, 2014)

SFW said:


>



If he hadn't stopped after initially going through he probably wouldn't have had any damage done to his car.


----------



## SFW (Dec 2, 2014)

*Police say not a hate crime....*

This is what happens when you get out of your vehicle. The peaceful protesters beat you to death with hammers. Lesson? Dont get out. if you do, be armed.

http://rt.com/usa/210811-zemir-begic-bosnian-louis/


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 3, 2014)

SFW said:


> This is what happens when you get out of your vehicle. The peaceful protesters beat you to death with hammers. Lesson? Dont get out. if you do, be armed.
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/210811-zemir-begic-bosnian-louis/



And have lots of bullets


----------

